# Colorado boating at the end of April.



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Shoshone, Ruby/Horsethief, and Westwater will be flowing. Same with San Juan and Cat. Higher elevation rivers will flow dependent on the actual climate you encounter once you're here. Ark could be running, same with other dam controlled sections like Black Canyon Gunny, Gore, Blue, Chama, etc.

Last year we were looking at a peak on the Ark before the end of May when the ski area closed in mid-April, but then it started snowing for 6 straight weeks and we ended up with another epic summer, so you never know.

What kind of boat you bringing?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That time frame I would look at south facing slopes and New Mexico. Upper San Juan near Pagosa and Piedra will likely be flowing. Lower Taos Box and Pilar in northern New Mexico will probably be going... possible to have enough water on the Animas near Durango. Ark is likely to be low. Upper Blue might be running if water is being moved out of Lake Dillon. Upper Colorado will be flowing at a boatable level.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

DoStep said:


> What kind of boat you bringing?


14WD unless I can get an invite that requires a gear boat like the Yampa or Lodore.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

You'll have enough water on the ark to run it, but unlikely it will be big whitewater. More like fishing with some rapids involved. In any event, if you are in the ark valley, low water royal gorge is always fun and people will be running it.

Unlikely that the lower blue will be running. Could be wrong but pretty sure green mountain res isn't high enough to have enough water moved out that early to float on unless we get a bunch more snow up there.

Wish I had a gates or yampa to invite you on but I got skunked again.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

zbaird said:


> You'll have enough water on the ark to run it, but unlikely it will be big whitewater. More like fishing with some rapids involved. In any event, if you are in the ark valley, low water royal gorge is always fun and people will be running it.


I had to look back through the USGS records because it doesn't usually seem like we have any water before mid May, but your right. The melt consistently starts at the very end of the time period the OP will be here. Water managers have reservoir levels lowered to appropriate height for their currently anticipated imports, so I wouldn't count on any more dam release this spring.....but 500-600 cfs in Browns is not unheard of at the end of April.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Easy to get caught out in a serious storm that time of year- we get heavy snowfall in April- so load your boat with that in mind. Water will be runoff cold- a few precautions can help you from getting bit

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Agree with myers opinion on Ark. Native flows til runoff starts in mid May for trout fishery. They can't stop the feeder creeks, but won't release from any of the upstream reservoirs. Not experienced in the gorge but 450ish is bony above it for a 14' raft.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Water doesn't flow west of the divide it all goes east to Denver.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I guess I am just used to abuse after boating the ark in '02. 

The gorge is much more channelized than parkdale. I dont think I remember dragging at all at 300. Maybe at the bottom on the way out. I do remember being stuck in the hole in sunny at 300 (im blaming the paddle crew).

Good thing the ark is on the east side of the divide.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

zbaird said:


> I guess I am just used to abuse after boating the ark in '02.
> 
> The gorge is much more channelized than parkdale. I dont think I remember dragging at all at 300. Maybe at the bottom on the way out. I do remember being stuck in the hole in sunny at 300 (im blaming the paddle crew).
> 
> Good thing the ark is on the east side of the divide.


I think we dredged bighorn with the bottom of our rafts that season. Got to love high water peak in the 600 range. Certed in the gorge that year, at like 220 c.f.s.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Yeah. I remember feeling so sorry for the guides basically dragging their 6 loads down browns.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zbaird said:


> Yeah. I remember feeling so sorry for the guides basically dragging their 6 loads down browns.


No kidding, Zach. It puts things in perspective when folks are asking if you can take a 14' boat down there when it's "only" 800 cfs... 

-AH


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the input so far. I'll certainly play it by ear and watch the weather and flows. Either way I will come prepared for cold weather/water. I pulled up some data on the LBlue and it looks less consistent.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Weekend of April 22/23 is opening weekend for the whitewater bar and grill at the top of 8 mile hill. If you're running the gorge or Parkdale it will be a great place for food and beverage. Planning on hitting parkdale.Saturday.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Lower Blue is always hit or miss- if it runs (700-1700 or so) you'll need a long rope and biner to get.your boat down the "ramp" and some way to get it to your vehicle at the take out. There is about 100 yds between the water and the parking area. Friends, a cart, or both.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

training where?


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

whip said:


> training where?


Denver somewhere, but since I'm going that far it doesn't bother me to travel just about anywhere in Colorado.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

formerflatlander said:


> Agree with myers opinion on Ark. Native flows til runoff starts in mid May for trout fishery. They can't stop the feeder creeks, but won't release from any of the upstream reservoirs. Not experienced in the gorge but 450ish is bony above it for a 14' raft.


 I think the OP is talking 14' Cat. (14WD=Wave Destroyer?).
Royal Gorgeous is doable down to 300-350 in a cat.
Section above RG is sunnier and a good warm up.

Late April can be sunny and warm OR cold and miserable.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Been snowing like a mofo in Fraser This week!


----------

